# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رادیوتراپی ناامیدم کرد...(به کمکتون نیاز دارم شدیدا)

## stalin

سلام 
رادیوتراپی(پرتودرمانی) روزانه، امسال قبول شدم!
ولی همه میگن بازار کارش افتضاح اشباعه.
درآمد کمی داره و .... 
اوضاع مالیم وخیمه! و به شدت بازار کار و درآمد برام مهمه.
واقعا پرتودرمانی انقدر اوضاعش بده؟؟
میتونم با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته بدم به پرستاری؟ کارِ سختیه؟ 
پرتودرمانی اولویت 13 انتخاب رشته ام بود، 137تای بعدی همش پرستاری و اتاق عمله. با 11300 منطقه 2 احتمال پرستاری و دارم؟ 
کلا چی کار کنم؟؟ خلاصه حالم بد گرفته رفقا 
لطفا اگه نظری دارید بگید... چ کار کنم؟

----------


## Zigzag

> سلام 
> رادیوتراپی(پرتودرمانی) روزانه، امسال قبول شدم!
> ولی همه میگن بازار کارش افتضاح اشباعه.
> درآمد کمی داره و .... 
> اوضاع مالیم وخیمه! و به شدت بازار کار و درآمد برام مهمه.
> واقعا پرتودرمانی انقدر اوضاعش بده؟؟
> میتونم با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته بدم به پرستاری؟ کارِ سختیه؟ 
> پرتودرمانی اولویت 13 انتخاب رشته ام بود، 137تای بعدی همش پرستاری و اتاق عمله. با 11300 منطقه 2 احتمال پرستاری و دارم؟ 
> کلا چی کار کنم؟؟ خلاصه حالم بد گرفته رفقا 
> لطفا اگه نظری دارید بگید... چ کار کنم؟


کجا قبول شدی ؟
شهرتون کوچیکه یا بزرگ ؟
به همه اینا بستگی داره ،طبیعتا اگه شهرتون اصلا چنین مرکزی نباشه خب کارو بارت خوب نیس 
ولی پرستاری تو کره ماهم نیازه،هر چند اونم داستان داره دگ

----------


## stalin

شهر خودمون قبول شدم 
علوم پزشکی کردستان، سنندج
مرکز رادیوتراپی بیمارستان توحید تو شهرمون هست
ولی میگن اشباع شده. تعداد تکنسین کمی میخواد کلا
راستش من گول رتبه های قبولی سالای قبل این رشته رو خوردم 
ینی الان سرچ کنی میبینی طرف با 3 هزارو خورده ای منطقه 1 رفته رادیوتراپی، کلا از 4000 تا 8000 قبولی داشته.

----------


## Zigzag

> شهر خودمون قبول شدم 
> علوم پزشکی کردستان، سنندج
> مرکز رادیوتراپی بیمارستان توحید تو شهرمون هست
> ولی میگن اشباع شده. تعداد تکنسین کمی میخواد کلا
> راستش من گول رتبه های قبولی سالای قبل این رشته رو خوردم 
> ینی الان سرچ کنی میبینی طرف با 3 هزارو خورده ای منطقه 1 رفته رادیوتراپی، کلا از 4000 تا 8000 قبولی داشته.


باز اگه مثلا ی شهر دگ قبول میشدی میگفتم بعد فارغ التحصیلی تو یکی از این دو تا شهر میتونی فعالیت کنی ،مثلا تو شهری ک دانشجویی خونه میگرفتی 
الان برو دقیقا از همون کساییکه اونجا کار میکنن بپرس ،البته احتمالش هست تا ۴ سال دگ مراکز جدید اضافه کنن ولی نقدو بچسب فعلا
علاقتم مهمه ها ،برو ی روز ببین اصلا خوشت میاد ،فقط ب خاطر پول نرو سمتش

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام 
> رادیوتراپی(پرتودرمانی) روزانه، امسال قبول شدم!
> ولی همه میگن بازار کارش افتضاح اشباعه.
> درآمد کمی داره و .... 
> اوضاع مالیم وخیمه! و به شدت بازار کار و درآمد برام مهمه.
> واقعا پرتودرمانی انقدر اوضاعش بده؟؟
> میتونم با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته بدم به پرستاری؟ کارِ سختیه؟ 
> پرتودرمانی اولویت 13 انتخاب رشته ام بود، 137تای بعدی همش پرستاری و اتاق عمله. با 11300 منطقه 2 احتمال پرستاری و دارم؟ 
> کلا چی کار کنم؟؟ خلاصه حالم بد گرفته رفقا 
> لطفا اگه نظری دارید بگید... چ کار کنم؟


از کی شنیدی اینارو؟
اتفاقا بازار کار خوبی داره و کاملا اوکیه بشرط بالابردن سواد و مهارت 
اگه علاقه داری برو سمتش 
اگرم که نداری با کارنامه سبز ببین اگر شرایطش هست برو سمت پرستاری و اینا .
ولی قبل از تغییر و تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن حرف بقیه در مورش تحقیق کن و از افراد متخصص کمک بگیر.

----------


## stalin

> از کی شنیدی اینارو؟
> اتفاقا بازار کار خوبی داره و کاملا اوکیه بشرط بالابردن سواد و مهارت 
> اگه علاقه داری برو سمتش 
> اگرم که نداری با کارنامه سبز ببین اگر شرایطش هست برو سمت پرستاری و اینا .
> ولی قبل از تغییر و تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن حرف بقیه در مورش تحقیق کن و از افراد متخصص کمک بگیر.


یه رفیقم ورودی 97 همین رشته و دانشگاهه 
اونم گفت هنوز بازار کار خوبی تو ایران نداره 
دنبال کارای ارشدش برای ایتالیا بود
یه دوستِ پسرعموم هم بود، اون الان تو قم مشغول به کاره تو همین رشته، می گفت اسمش دهن پر کنه، ولی کار گیر نمیاد 
دارم دیوونه میشم بخدا... (به خاطر شرایط بد مالی خونواده کار و درآمدش برام از علاقه مهم تره، متاسفانه)

----------


## Fawzi

> یه رفیقم ورودی 97 همین رشته و دانشگاهه 
> اونم گفت هنوز بازار کار خوبی تو ایران نداره 
> دنبال کارای ارشدش برای ایتالیا بود
> یه دوستِ پسرعموم هم بود، اون الان تو قم مشغول به کاره تو همین رشته، می گفت اسمش دهن پر کنه، ولی کار گیر نمیاد 
> دارم دیوونه میشم بخدا... (به خاطر شرایط بد مالی خونواده کار و درآمدش برام از علاقه مهم تره، متاسفانه)


شما که درامد براتون اولویت بود باید تو انتخاب رشته دقت میکردید واسه چینش اولویت ها 
حالا عب نداره 
فعلا از طریق کارنامه سبز اقدام کن ایشالا که اوکی میشه .

----------


## Fatemeh,m

پرس و جو کن و اگه دیدی واقعا خوب نیست وضعش تو شهرتون از کارنامه سبز برو پرستاری
منم این تحقیق و کرده بودم قبلا به نظر خودم که خیلی رشته عالی بود ولی بمنم گفتن زیاد خوب نیس مخصوصا در مقایسه با پرستاری چون پرستاری تو استخدامی خوبه دکتری داره و اینکه مهاجرتشم خیلی خوبه ولی تو اون نه وقتی ام که رفته بودم برا انتخاب رشته پیش مشاور اون بهم گفت اصلا نزن چون خیلی کار با این اشعه ها خطرناکه :Yahoo (110):  منم نزدم :Yahoo (5): . به نظر من با کارنامه سبز اگه دیدی میتونی یکی از پرستاری ها قبول بشی بیوفت روش تا عوض کنی

----------


## stalin

> پرس و جو کن و اگه دیدی واقعا خوب نیست وضعش تو شهرتون از کارنامه سبز برو پرستاری
> منم این تحقیق و کرده بودم قبلا به نظر خودم که خیلی رشته عالی بود ولی بمنم گفتن زیاد خوب نیس مخصوصا در مقایسه با پرستاری چون پرستاری تو استخدامی خوبه دکتری داره و اینکه مهاجرتشم خیلی خوبه ولی تو اون نه وقتی ام که رفته بودم برا انتخاب رشته پیش مشاور اون بهم گفت اصلا نزن چون خیلی کار با این اشعه ها خطرناکه منم نزدم. به نظر من با کارنامه سبز اگه دیدی میتونی یکی از پرستاری ها قبول بشی بیوفت روش تا عوض کنی


فقط من موندم چرا طرف با 3100 یا 3200 منطقه 1
5200 و 5400 منطقه 2 
رفته این رشته رو خونده  :Yahoo (21): 
بازه قبولیش خیلی خوبه ولی نمیدونم چرا این طوری تو ذوق زد...

----------


## Khalil1380

من با پرتودرمانی اصلن آشنایی ندارم،ولی ازونجایی که میگی شرایط مالیتون خوب نیست و درامد و حقوق براتون مهمه،بهتره ریسک نکنی و اگه تو کارنامه سبز پرستاری جایی رو آوردین انتخاب کنین چون بازار کارش واسه پسر ها عالیه و اصلن هم ریسک اشباع نداره.اگه پرستاری نشد اتاق عمل اگه شهر های متوسط زده باشین حتمن با کارنامه سبز میتونین رشتتون رو عوض کنید.من از یه دانشجوی اتاق عمل که تازه فارغالتحصیل شده بود از بازار کار و حقوقش سوال کردم گفتن حقوقشون دقیقن مثل پرستار هاست ولی یکم ممکنه بعد از فارغالتحصیلی طول بکشه تا جایی استخدام شن.ولی پرستاری کاملللللن بدون ریسک فارف التحصیل که شدی همه جا دنبالتن که بری واسشون کار کنی.این که قوانین چطوریه و چطور میشه با کارنامه سبز رشته قبولیتون رو عوض کنید رو خبر ندارم ولی حتمن پرس و جو کنید و تغییر رشته بدید

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام 
> رادیوتراپی(پرتودرمانی) روزانه، امسال قبول شدم!
> ولی همه میگن بازار کارش افتضاح اشباعه.
> درآمد کمی داره و .... 
> اوضاع مالیم وخیمه! و به شدت بازار کار و درآمد برام مهمه.
> واقعا پرتودرمانی انقدر اوضاعش بده؟؟
> میتونم با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته بدم به پرستاری؟ کارِ سختیه؟ 
> پرتودرمانی اولویت 13 انتخاب رشته ام بود، 137تای بعدی همش پرستاری و اتاق عمله. با 11300 منطقه 2 احتمال پرستاری و دارم؟ 
> کلا چی کار کنم؟؟ خلاصه حالم بد گرفته رفقا 
> لطفا اگه نظری دارید بگید... چ کار کنم؟


تو انتخاب رشته به طور کلی پرستاری ها رو بالاتر از رادیوترایی میزارن
به نظرم با کارنامه سبز برو پرستاری

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام 
> رادیوتراپی(پرتودرمانی) روزانه، امسال قبول شدم!
> ولی همه میگن بازار کارش افتضاح اشباعه.
> درآمد کمی داره و .... 
> اوضاع مالیم وخیمه! و به شدت بازار کار و درآمد برام مهمه.
> واقعا پرتودرمانی انقدر اوضاعش بده؟؟
> میتونم با کارنامه سبز تغییر رشته بدم به پرستاری؟ کارِ سختیه؟ 
> پرتودرمانی اولویت 13 انتخاب رشته ام بود، 137تای بعدی همش پرستاری و اتاق عمله. با 11300 منطقه 2 احتمال پرستاری و دارم؟ 
> کلا چی کار کنم؟؟ خلاصه حالم بد گرفته رفقا 
> لطفا اگه نظری دارید بگید... چ کار کنم؟


تو انتخاب رشته به طور کلی پرستاری ها رو بالاتر از رادیوترایی میزارن
به نظرم با کارنامه سبز برو پرستاری

اگه رادیولوژی بود میگفتم نه نگهش دار
ولی رادیو تراپی رو با پرستاری عوض کنی بهتره

----------


## stalin

> تو انتخاب رشته به طور کلی پرستاری ها رو بالاتر از رادیوترایی میزارن
> به نظرم با کارنامه سبز برو پرستاری
> 
> اگه رادیولوژی بود میگفتم نه نگهش دار
> ولی رادیو تراپی رو با پرستاری عوض کنی بهتره


سلام دکتر
ینی رادیولوژی از رادیوتراپی بهتره؟؟؟
از چه نظر؟ بازار کار، درآمد، آینده تحصیلی یا ...؟
میگن باید از سایت سنجش برا تغییر رشته اقدام کنم. امکان داره موافقت نکنه؟؟
(ما کسی و نمیشناختیم تو روستا، دادیم یه بابایی انتخاب رشته کرد برام. چی بگم والا حسابی ناامیدمون کرده)

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام دکتر
> ینی رادیولوژی از رادیوتراپی بهتره؟؟؟
> از چه نظر؟ بازار کار، درآمد، آینده تحصیلی یا ...؟
> میگن باید از سایت سنجش برا تغییر رشته اقدام کنم. امکان داره موافقت نکنه؟؟
> (ما کسی و نمیشناختیم تو روستا، دادیم یه بابایی انتخاب رشته کرد برام. چی بگم والا حسابی ناامیدمون کرده)


یعنی نمیدونستی کدوم بهتره و انتخاب رشته کردی؟؟!!
رادیولوژی(پرتوشناسی) خیلی بهتره از رادیوتراپی (پرتو درمانی)
حتی رتبه هایی ک میگیره هم خیلی پایین تره
والا انتخاب رشته چیزیه که میخوای نتیجه 12 سال زحمتت و حداقل یکی دو سال خیلی جدی زحمتت رو تعیین کنی
نباید سرسری رد شی ازش
من خودم لیست یکیو چیندم براش 36 ساعت کاری زمان برد
بله از طریق سایت سنجش اقدام کن البته اگه تو ادیت های پایین تر پرستاری آورده باشی
درضمن معمولا بین رشته و شهر اولویت با رشته هست چون یه عمر باهات میمونه

----------


## high-flown

صددرصد برو پرستاری

----------

